# USB sound card for very low frequencies?



## grinter (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi All,
I need an external sound card that has a reasonable flat response (for recording and playback) all the way down to at least 3 Hz. That means no low frequency roll-off.
Does anyone know of a product that can do this?
I was using an Onkyo MSE-U33HB, which is good to 0.5 Hz, but I need to buy a new unit and I would prefer something that has an XLR input... and ideally something that can handle line level in one channel and mic level in another.
I will use the card to record substrate vibrations (very low frequency) and audio.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to toe Forum, grinter!

I expect that you'll get better-informed responses to your question at the Tape Op Message Board, or similar forum for recording pros and hobbyists. If not, they can probably point you in the right direction. Our collective knowledge about sound cards on this Forum primarily relates to their use with our Room EQ Wizard software program. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

I've tested my Presonus Firebox and the line inputs are flat down to 5 Hz. Using a 2.5 Hz, it seems to be flat down to 1 Hz, but I wouldn't trust that result to be gospel.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Herb,

Could I persuade you to post a FR of your Firebox unit? Preferably one involving the line inputs and another involving the xlr mic inputs? 

I've got one on the way and I've seen one other person who made a measurement that looked really good, but I'd like a second opinion so to speak.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Here you go:










Note that the input signal only has a 20 kHz bandwitdth, I don't have a calibrated source that goes beyond that.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Thank you sir. :wave: Looks good.


----------



## Cizonor (May 15, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------

